# Do It Yourself Mustard Caddy



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2014)

One cheap idea for pesky condiment containers on your fridge door...


----------



## Ina (Apr 19, 2014)

Alton Brown, He had a program called "Good Eats". I wish the show would come back. He was a good teacher.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2014)

I've seen him of a couple of food shows, he knows his stuff, that's for sure!


----------



## Ina (Apr 19, 2014)

Sea, He started hosting shows so now you have to hope from reruns. Although I did like him on Iron Cheff America too. But in Good Eats he inserted the sciences of food.


----------

